# looking for info on Von Den Baren in CA



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

I found a local stud dog which I would like to see who will be planning to breed with a female from Von Den Baren kennel in feb 2018. this would be perfect timing for me to get a pup and appears to be what I would be looking for potentially but I'm looking to see if anyone has heard of them or has any experience with their dogs. 

von den Bären? German Shepherds - Home

and here is the male that would be the stud dog for one of their females- 

German Shepherd Dog Stud Dog: VA1 (CA 2017) Cash vom Arkanum, IPO3, KKL (id: 258182)

thankfully I have been talking with the owner of the stud dog cash and she said when I'm ready shell coordinate with me to come out and see cash in work as hes local to me so that's very helpful. I doubt I could plan a trip to CA prior to their planned litter (ill have to confirm which female will be breeding) as December and January ill be busy with setting up a new home so hopefully I could find some people who have experience with the kennel.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would contact Jeremy (mycobrarcr or something like that). Also I think Celeste (cSchmitt or something) knows her. I can't always remember user names...

I have only seen Amber at events. She is pretty involved in showing and working the dogs, but have no comment on the dogs in particular (as I have never met them and like I said, I don't really know her beyond she was nice enough to take a bunch of my bh pictures).


----------



## julbars (Aug 10, 2017)

like homework you did! I would go for it.


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

mspiker03 said:


> I would contact Jeremy (mycobrarcr or something like that). Also I think Celeste (cSchmitt or something) knows her. I can't always remember user names...
> 
> I have only seen Amber at events. She is pretty involved in showing and working the dogs, but have no comment on the dogs in particular (as I have never met them and like I said, I don't really know her beyond she was nice enough to take a bunch of my bh pictures).


ill have to reach out to him if he doesn't pop in here. I got more info from the owner of the stud dog, from what she informed me, the plan is to have a litter with V Zenzi von Oasis, IPO1, KKL1 which appears to be a good match to what I'm looking for out of a pup as well. ive emailed Amber to confirm this is planned and to walk through some question I have. Also the owner of the stud dog has encouraged me to set some time up in the near future to come out and meet cash and have a chance to handle him a bit as well as watch him work so that's great to see that someone is not only willing to allow me that opportunity but in my opinion it shows their confidence in their dog which I like as a potential buyer. 

Ive never been through shipping a pet before so that will be an interesting part of this if all pans out and I end up purchasing.


----------

